# Official Socket 939 Club



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 5, 2007)

I have noticed that there isnt a S939 club for current and former S939 users. So I figured I would make one. 

To be a member of this club, you should have at least:


> -owned a S939 CPU. Overclocking the chip is not required to be able to join, but if you have the experience, that too is welcomed.
> -if overclocked, the settings you used for 24/7 stableness (is that a word?)
> -how long the socket was in use before upgrading
> -share any other expereinces you have had with the socket whether they be good or bad.




No spamming and feel free to share your knowledge/experience amongst the community!

Oh, and if there are a considerable amount of people who join this "club" someone please feel free to make a userbar sig pic.

Members:
CrAsHnBuRnXp
watts289
Widjaja
suraswami
mandelore
3991vhtes
AphexDreamer
rodneyhchef
von kain
erocker
Ninkobwi
Darknova
InnocentCriminal
0elemental0


----------



## watts289 (Nov 6, 2007)

i have a athlon 64 x2 3800+ 2.0Ghz oc/ed to 2.7Ghz on air. and i use that 24/7


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 9, 2007)

My system is a bitch to OC and I've been pretty slow with OCing AMD CPUs.
My system is stable at 2.5Ghz, 2.64Ghz is fine for bench testing.
Gaming it can crash to windows.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 9, 2007)

X2 3800 @2.6G on MSI board.  X2 3800 @2.1G on a Dumb Ass Gigabyte board.


----------



## mandelore (Nov 9, 2007)

Rawr...

<---- points to specs 

(soon to change tho, bye bye 939, you have served me well for longer than I had expected, since the days when dual cores were unheard of and the x800 was hot toast that everone wanted a piece of)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 9, 2007)

please close this thread is as pointless as this club


----------



## mandelore (Nov 9, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> please close this thread is as pointless as this club



if they want a club, why deny them it? dont be mean (sure, maybe jumping on the "club" bandwaggon, but so what? )


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 9, 2007)

^^^Agreed.

AMD Athlon 64 3800+ Venice 2.4GHz stock on Asus A8V-VM SE.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 9, 2007)

AMD Athlon 4200+ X2 Stock 2.2 running at 2.5. Overall s939 has kicked its fair share of ass in games and beanchmarks alike. Viva la s939


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> please close this thread is as pointless as this club



you know what athlon? i think you're going around trashing other clubs just cause amd overclockers club isnt as popular as it was before. please stop trashing clubs...


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 9, 2007)

yeah, athlon, if you don't like a club, DON'T GO INTO IT, and don't TROLL in the club [which you seem to do]

:shadedshu


----------



## rodneyhchef (Nov 21, 2007)

Just upgraded to 939 after my brothers AXP system needed a new board and had to give him mine as good AXP boards go for lots of money on ebay! So was actually cheaper to go 939! So far O/C my chip to 2.7 on stock volts from 2.4. So plenty more to go I think!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 28, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> please close this thread is as pointless as this club



Then dont post here.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 28, 2007)

rodneyhchef said:


> Just upgraded to 939 after my brothers AXP system needed a new board and had to give him mine as good AXP boards go for lots of money on ebay! So was actually cheaper to go 939! So far O/C my chip to 2.7 on stock volts from 2.4. So plenty more to go I think!



Feel free to post here if you need help with your overclocking. We'd be glad to help you out.


----------



## rodneyhchef (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks!  I've been trying to find stuff out about my board and overclocking. Turns out it's pretty poor. Apparently it doesn't have PCI lock (but does have AGP lock) but been unable to confirm this. So I'm pretty much at my limit if this is true (37.5MHz). Haven't managed to find anything yet that reliably reports my PCI clock speed. Tried clockgen, everest ultimate, systool, amd overdrive, and a couple of versions of sisoft sandra to no avail.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 28, 2007)

@ RodneyChef
Is your Ram set at 1T or 2T?


----------



## von kain (Nov 28, 2007)

mine is  athlon 3200+ winchester from 2 ghz to 2.4 stable vcore 1.45 from 1.40 i was able to make it until 2.6 but it was crashing


----------



## rodneyhchef (Nov 28, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> @ RodneyChef
> Is your Ram set at 1T or 2T?



2T. Will only boot at 1T with only 2 of the sticks inserted for some reason.


----------



## erocker (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a top of the line system!!  For s939


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 28, 2007)

go go 939. still runs most games great..bioshock and overlord and wow perfectly. with such quality games why should I ever upgrade? ahahaha


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 28, 2007)

rodneyhchef said:


> 2T. Will only boot at 1T with only 2 of the sticks inserted for some reason.



As that is the way it is supposed to be. If you run 2 stix the controller on the CPU has no issues with 1T timings. When 4 stix are loaded on the controller it is very stressful and the way it compensates is to run them at 2T.

So in simple terms the mobo and CPU are doing exactly as they should, no worries!


And i do honestly believe that Athlons "pooping" in here is based on the fact that there is huge amount of 939 info in the AMD overclockers club, as that is what it was based on. Then of course as more people added AM2's to the lineup, of course they were added as well. In the future I wouldnt be surprized to see a rebirth of that club as the Phenoms start being worked over!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 28, 2007)

erocker said:


> I have a top of the line system!!  For s939



That's not top of the line...


I have seen a top of the line system, and it's an Intel setup. Don't remember specs though....


----------



## Darknova (Nov 28, 2007)

4 systems.

#1 X2 4200 Oc'd to 2.8Ghz - 2Gb DDR500 Crucial Ballistix
#2 X2 4200 not Oc'd - 2Gb of DDR400 Crucial Value RAM
#3 64 3200 not Oc'd - 1Gb of DDR (unknown specs)
#4 64 3000 Oc'd to 2.6Ghz - 2Gb of DDR400 Aeneon @ DDR440

And I do have a 64 3500 lying around somewhere


----------



## erocker (Nov 28, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> That's not top of the line...
> 
> 
> I have seen a top of the line system, and it's an Intel setup. Don't remember specs though....



Hello?! Socket *939* club?!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 28, 2007)

hey erocker...have you tries CAS3 and running a 180 divider to see if you can gain on benchies?  Should get you into the 270-275MHz range on your RAM


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 28, 2007)

erocker said:


> Hello?! Socket *939* club?!



I thought you meant top of the line in general


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 28, 2007)

I have two 939 chips...

1. Athlon64 3200+

and

2. X2 3800+

... I love 939!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 28, 2007)

InnocentCriminal said:


> ... I love 939!



Me too


----------



## erocker (Nov 28, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> hey erocker...have you tries CAS3 and running a 180 divider to see if you can gain on benchies?  Should get you into the 270-275MHz range on your RAM



I'll give it a shot!  Since I got my new PSU I want to try getting a bit more out of my Opty.  What are some good memory settigs at cas 3?  3 3-3-8?  3 4-4-8?  More?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 28, 2007)

I would say try 3-3-3-8 if it doesnt hold stabily try 3-4-4-9 . Its worth the try as you can keep the HTT high on that mobo , it helps the higher the ram is. My DFI would scream at 1200HTT and 272 MHz RAM and 3.0 on my opty 170.


----------



## 0elemental0 (Nov 28, 2007)

<<<<<<-------stats are over here....i just got my 3870 today in the mail..  it is not in yet...as my lady got it off the front porch this afternoon and im at work.  TF2 here i come..... (it comes with the orange box.  )


----------



## erocker (Nov 28, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> I would say try 3-3-3-8 if it doesnt hold stabily try 3-4-4-9 . Its worth the try as you can keep the HTT high on that mobo , it helps the higher the ram is. My DFI would scream at 1200HTT and 272 MHz RAM and 3.0 on my opty 170.



It would be cool if I could break 11000 in 3d06.  I could do it the easy way with a 8800gt, but that would be no fun.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 28, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> Me too



Me third.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 28, 2007)

erocker said:


> It would be cool if I could break 11000 in 3d06.  I could do it the easy way with a 8800gt, but that would be no fun.



I still get under 10k in 06 because of my damn GTS.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 28, 2007)

erocker said:


> It would be cool if I could break 11000 in 3d06.  I could do it the easy way with a 8800gt, but that would be no fun.



over in the AMD clocker club is a post from Rick22 running those stix at 300MHz ...it can be done it just isnt 24/7 stable.


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2007)

I just saw his cpuz shots, now I know his timings.  He was running 1 gig in dual channel so he may be luckier than me.    I can't get anything to work with the 183 divider?!  My best "stable" OC so far is 3.1ghz @ 1.5v's, and about 512mhz on the memory.


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2007)

Here's my 3d06 score with my htt at 1200 and memory at 500mhz.  I figure a run at 3.1ghz, the bump in ram, and a bit higher clocks on the shaders of my 8800, and I should hit 11,000.  The thing is, the difference between 3.0ghz and 3.1ghz is a full .1 volt!  Not bad for a "old" AMD system.


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2007)

Here's a 3.1+ run.  I think that's as far as I'm taking it unless anyone has any suggestions.  I really do have to run the voltage that high!  3ghz and down, barely any voltage increase needed!  As you can see I'm doing some "winter oc'ing".


----------



## Woah Mama! (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice one erocker. I think that aside from getting 4GB of matched ram (I already know what I'm getting) the only thing I want to replace on my DFI is the CPU, I want an Opty 

 Oh, I will probably be getting a bunch of other stuff, but that is at least transferable to other rigs. Like a Logitech G15 (my next purchase after ram), Samsung 226BW, 2x150gb Raptors, Sound card and PSU.


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2007)

You can find used Opty's all over the place, here and on the [H].


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 29, 2007)

See Sig all the specs of my S939 rig.

X2 4400+@2.8GHz, used to be an Opteron 140@2.8GHz before the move to dual-core.  
Ram: 510MHz 3-4-3-8-1T
FSB: 255MHz
HT: 1020
CPU Voltage: 1.52v
RAM Voltage: 2.9v


----------



## zCexVe (Nov 29, 2007)

I have a S 939 to.
3200+ Venice 2GHz runnin 2.5GHz (1000HT)
2x 512MiB DDR400 Kingston KVR crap
MSI K8N Diamond plus(love that mobo so much)
But will loose it in like next fortnight.:-( Have to sell this up to get my new Intel CPU.(I won a Striker extreme so hoping to sell this)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 29, 2007)

Im looking for a good 939 upgrade for my current system. Currently I have a X2 4200+. Anything still on the market worth buying?


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2007)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Im looking for a good 939 upgrade for my current system. Currently I have a X2 4200+. Anything still on the market worth buying?



I think most newer Toledo cores overclock well.  Ouch, not very easy to find.  As I said above, there are plenty of used Opty's for sale around the web.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2007)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Im looking for a good 939 upgrade for my current system. Currently I have a X2 4200+. Anything still on the market worth buying?



dual core opteron is the only upgrade worth having....try to find a good stepping or a known good clocker tho!!!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 29, 2007)

Well my current CPU is in fact a duel core 4200+ Is the Opti that much faster?


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2007)

With a better cooler and motherboard you could find out!


----------



## hat (Nov 29, 2007)

Dude, how do you get it to display those rock-solid numbers? My motherboard is all over the place. Right now I have it set for 218FSB, but it is 218.5, and the HT link and core speed flucutates.


----------



## 0elemental0 (Nov 29, 2007)

update..   to give you an idea of how much a stock 4800 x2 939 will bottleneck a hd3870...

<<<----- these stats..laid down 127XX in 3d05...i havent run 06 yet.   

i have a copy of the orange box im loading up tonight..then maybe some fear extraction point...it should game ok at 1680x1050 with some aa and af.  i just hope i can squeak out cod4.....must.....shoot .....strangers ...(on the internet that is)


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 29, 2007)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well my current CPU is in fact a duel core 4200+ Is the Opti that much faster?



Dont you hate it guys when someone uses the wrong version of a word?

Its "dual" not "duel". Dual means "two" and "duel" means "to fight". 

Just messing with ya.


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2007)

hat said:


> Dude, how do you get it to display those rock-solid numbers? My motherboard is all over the place. Right now I have it set for 218FSB, but it is 218.5, and the HT link and core speed flucutates.



Is your pci frequency locked at 100?  /or  Is your memory that bad?


----------



## hat (Nov 29, 2007)

1. No, PCI frequency is locked at 33 :lol:
PCI-E is locked at 100

2. memory is a factor??  It's crucial memory, but it's niether ballistix, tracer, or lanfest.


----------



## erocker (Nov 30, 2007)

Hat, where are your system specs?  Too embarrassed?


----------



## hat (Nov 30, 2007)

No, I'm just sick of changing them every time my overclock changes. I am changing shit constantly.


----------



## erocker (Nov 30, 2007)

Just don't post your overclock then.  I have no idea why your overclocks suck if I can't see your hardware.  SHOW ME!!!


----------



## hat (Nov 30, 2007)

The OC's don't suck, they just fluctuate. Yours stays at whatever you have it set it and it doesn't move, right?


----------



## erocker (Nov 30, 2007)

That is your PSU my friend.  I didn't realize the effect a good PSU can have untill I got my 750 Quad Silencer.


----------



## hat (Nov 30, 2007)

Check my specs. We shall see what it does on 12/25


----------



## Woah Mama! (Nov 30, 2007)

erocker said:


> You can find used Opty's all over the place, here and on the [H].



 I try to avoid second hand CPUs. Hell, I try to avoid buying second hand computer hardware as much as possible. Knowing that the majority of Opterons have faced extreme overclocking for their lifespan with the previous owner makes me wary.

 What is the good Opteron core/stepping to look for anyway?


----------



## hat (Nov 30, 2007)

erocker said:


> That is your PSU my friend.  I didn't realize the effect a good PSU can have untill I got my 750 Quad Silencer.



Oh, and I wholeheartedly agree. This PSU sucks to the bone. I know my CPU will be stable at 2750MHz, and DAMN if ANY RAM, even if it's only DDR2 400 won't run DDR550 4-4-4-12-2T at 2V, and this board is supposed to love high HT speeds (mine was only 1100), yet, when I ran a Orthos stability test while I was away for a few hours, I came back to find my rig off. A lot of times it does that, just turns off if overclocked too far. According to everest, the +12v rail is only 10.6


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 30, 2007)

well im through with this damned  abit AV8 finally gona switch to pci-e due to the fact that these agp 939 boards suck at oc-ing non working clock locks ect.

anyway i just bid 25 bucks for one of those dfi ut ultra-d's how are they treating your
opterons guys


----------



## Woah Mama! (Nov 30, 2007)

Batou - I don't have an Opty, I don't even have my DFI going (No videocard yet) but I can tell you from having read basically every review available on the board, the Ultra-D is awesome. The only thing the Ultra-D lacks from the SLI that would actually be handy to have is the extra SATA ports and the extra diagnostic LED lights. So I think you'll be more then happy with it, especially for $25! I paid a lot more then that for mine.

 It's been said here before, DFI sure did make the best 939 boards.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 30, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> well im through with this damned  abit AV8 finally gona switch to pci-e due to the fact that these agp 939 boards suck at oc-ing non working clock locks ect.
> 
> anyway i just bid 25 bucks for one of those dfi ut ultra-d's how are they treating your
> opterons guys



Something that you need to take into concideration is with 939 the mobo will only take the chip where the CPU will let it. If the CPU is a bad clocker, a different mobo will not allow it to clock completely different.

Altho with a DFI your options are endless to get every last drop out of that opty. I could get my Opty 170 into windows and testing at 3150MHz but no matter what I couldnt get more out of her!

Also google something Called Tmod's Bios Medic....Has every DFI 939 bios all on one disc>>>>>burn it to CD and flash away it does all the work for ya. Just make sure the Bios is correct for your mobo. You will find on this disc are Bios' specific to types of ram and the like. I forund that the 4.6.06 was about the best, but I did find differences in results with each BIOS.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 30, 2007)

its not the chip as it runs very cool  at 2.4 with stock volts its just the mobo pci clock wont lock and its not stable after 260fsb even with super low multi and other dividers.

 it will boot fine  pass memtest and even run prime 95 and windows fine then after about 5 mins the monitor will go to stand by and i have to reset it regardless if im just siting at desktop or running prime 95

my plan is to use my cpu and ram and an 8800gt or 38xx till we see some new amd cpu's thats worth switching my cpu and ram for
price/performance/power consumption worth buying

great to hear that for once i will get a mobo which will allow me to enact some swift control over everything and not just running it by the skin of its teeth


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 30, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> its not the chip as it runs very cool  at 2.4 with stock volts its just the mobo pci clock wont lock and its not stable after 260fsb even with super low multi and other dividers.
> 
> it will boot fine  pass memtest and even run prime 95 and windows fine then after about 5 mins the monitor will go to stand by and i have to reset it regardless if im just siting at desktop or running prime 95
> 
> ...



I just sent LiNKiN my old Opty165 and he got his DFI from Ebay....The chip I sent to him was very capable of 2.85 @ 1.4ish Volts. Just take your time with the DFI as there are going to be settings galore. Also my experience with my old ultra-d was that I couldnt change alot of settings in BIOS at one time or it wouldnt boot. Had to stay with 2-3 changes at a time to ensure boot ability. I really only see one issue....your RAM...VS corsair would BSOD on mine if clocked just the littlest bit!


----------



## hbkl (Nov 30, 2007)

I have  a Athlon 3500+ 2.2ghz 939 cpu O.c to 2.49ghz with 249 of Bus with the ht on 996    1Gb ddr400 (200mhz o.c to 227 mhz) Corssair


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 30, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> well im through with this damned  abit AV8 finally gona switch to pci-e due to the fact that these agp 939 boards suck at oc-ing non working clock locks ect.
> 
> anyway i just bid 25 bucks for one of those dfi ut ultra-d's how are they treating your
> opterons guys



I'm pretty sure these mother boards are tough to OC with.
Besides the fact my CPU is also.

I have the 3rd-eye AV8 model which came with a clock which tells me the temps, voltages etc.

Only things, the only incorrect temp on the clock is the CPU and it's 10deg off at times.

I'm still looking at getting a ASUS A8N SLi Deluxe motherboard so I can use a PCI-E card.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 30, 2007)

surprisingly ive managed to push this corsair vs to 220 mhz its crazy i know but its the one thing ive never had an issue with which is why i don't want to ditch the cpu and ram for a new socket ive had this ram since my old p4 dell and it has never failed me


----------



## FatForester (Nov 30, 2007)

I've had a 3500+ with an ASUS A8V Deluxe for 3 years. Well, 3 years until last night. Last night I built my new Intel system... yea, I crossed over lol. As far as max overclock goes, @ 1.45 volts it would go to 2.55ghz, but anything beyond that it took a lot of volts. It took 1.55 volts to get to 2.6ghz, and then 2.75ghz took 1.65 volts. I'll post pics whenever I have time. 

To compare... the new e2180 I got does 2.8ghz on stock volts... and that's before I've tweaked anything. It's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## hat (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm thinking of buying this chip for my rig, depending on how much $$ I have left over from christmas, just to overclock the snot out of it, maybe even find a fun way to kill it (doubt it though)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103197

Now my big secret's been exposed, I'm AM2 <:-O


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 30, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> its not the chip as it runs very cool  at 2.4 with stock volts its just the mobo pci clock wont lock and its not stable after 260fsb even with super low multi and other dividers.



Strange.
The BIOS on my AV8 can lock the PCI clock.
I'm using BIOS v28.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 30, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> I just sent LiNKiN my old Opty165 and he got his DFI from Ebay....The chip I sent to him was very capable of 2.85 @ 1.4ish Volts. Just take your time with the DFI as there are going to be settings galore. Also my experience with my old ultra-d was that I couldnt change alot of settings in BIOS at one time or it wouldnt boot. Had to stay with 2-3 changes at a time to ensure boot ability. I really only see one issue....your RAM...VS corsair would BSOD on mine if clocked just the littlest bit!



I coudlnt get mine past 2.75GHz on air. How did you manage to get more at around the same Vcore as me? 

My old setup:

Opty 165, 2GB DDR400, DFI LP UT nF4 Ultra-D, 600W OCZ PSU. I think that is it for main specs other than video card. Im drawing a blank for some reason. 

Im hoping to give this setup to my dad for Christmas given I can get a nice video card for him. I know anything over a G71 and HD2xxx series card will bottleneck teh CPU. But hell, I ran my above spec'd rig with an 8800GTS overclocked.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 30, 2007)

Could have been the RAM and just could have been a better stepping CPU...Unsure of the stepping tho as the CPU is no longer mine!

Ran Kingston HyperX 2GB kit that is runnin on my lady's PC they clocked to about 280ish....then there is the 1GB kit that is for sale that clocked to 312 1:1 ( gotta love that ballistix D-9)


----------



## rodneyhchef (Nov 30, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> surprisingly ive managed to push this corsair vs to 220 mhz its crazy i know but its the one thing ive never had an issue with which is why i don't want to ditch the cpu and ram for a new socket ive had this ram since my old p4 dell and it has never failed me



I've had my 512mb cas2.5 value select up to 240MHz stable on my old nforce2 chipset. I found a review on this ram on the net saying that it was capable of this as well (although right now I can't find it!) I guess it varies stick to stick but it could also be your board?

I'm stuck at 225MHz at the minute as bad things happen above this. Even now my floppy disk drive doesnt work cause the PCI bus is at 37.5MHz. 



Batou1986 said:


> its not the chip as it runs very cool  at 2.4 with stock volts its just the mobo pci clock wont lock and its not stable after 260fsb even with super low multi and other dividers.



260 is loads without PCI lock (43.3MHz) I'm suprised you got anywhere near this!


----------

